# Schwinn suburban fastback runabout



## sfhschwinn (Sep 17, 2014)

My friend built this for a competition last year he repainted and did the decals. The bike was originally green. The seat post and clamps came from a Schwinn exercise bike that had the runabout parts. I bought it yesterday and decided to add my own spin. I had a bunch of parts from a '66 fastback so I used them as well as a repo sunlight spring fork. First pic is how my friend built it second pic is what I did. Still need to get a chain guard and head light on and then have plates welded to the spring fork and rear frame so I can install the brakes. I also need a yellow S seat to finish it!


----------

